# Fuel Shutoff Valve 921028



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

OK so i'm trying to run my carb dry by closing the fuel control valve and running the motor until it quits (bowl dry) but it will not stop. Used low & high throttle settings. On low setting this thing has run 12 minutes and keeps on going.
Sure seems like the shutoff valve is not shutting off the fuel supply?
Anyone else having such an issue? The fuel has been treated for storage.

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems like it should have died in 12 min. You might need to pull the fuel line off at the carb to see if that valve is leaking.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like the shutoff is leaking. 

Even at idle, mine will die within maybe 3-4 minutes. At full speed, it will die in a minute or so. I've never timed it or worried about it too much. I shut mine down this way every time.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Guys, i suspect a leak too. I now recall earlier in the season a strong smell of gas in the garage but was never able to track it down. The smell ceased after a few days but i'm now thinking there might be a connection?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let us know what you find. If it is a leaky fuel shut off valve they usually carry replacements at big box stores, hardware and any snow blower dealer. I actually bought a bag of ten valves along with fuel filters on Ebay as they were really cheap and I have enough stuff to use them on. 

Briggs & Stratton Inline Fuel Shut Off Valve-698183 - The Home Depot


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> OK so i'm trying to run my carb dry by closing the fuel control valve and running the motor until it quits (bowl dry) but it will not stop. Used low & high throttle settings. On low setting this thing has run 12 minutes and keeps on going.
> Sure seems like the shutoff valve is not shutting off the fuel supply?
> Anyone else having such an issue? The fuel has been treated for storage.
> 
> Thanks


Your plastic knob may be faulty and not turning the shaft to close the fuel valve, leaving it in the open position all the time. Try pulling the knob straight out from the surround below the actual tank. Once the knob is off you can turn the actual shaft that opens/closes the valve. If that works then you can examine the knob for a problem.

On my machine the fuel shut-off works fine in a short time. The valve appears to be permanently attached to the tank, by what I saw looking briefly at a new tank.

Good luck.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Town said:


> Your plastic knob may be faulty and not turning the shaft to close the fuel valve, leaving it in the open position all the time. Try pulling the knob straight out from the surround below the actual tank. Once the knob is off you can turn the actual shaft that opens/closes the valve. If that works then you can examine the knob for a problem.
> 
> On my machine the fuel shut-off works fine in a short time. The valve appears to be permanently attached to the tank, by what I saw looking briefly at a new tank.
> 
> Good luck.


Excellent idea......i wrote to the Company to see what they might have to say but you might have hit on the problem....will post solution as soon as i have one.....Thanks.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoke with Ariens today and they said it sounds like a leaky valve but they can't say for sure. The ONLY guidance they would supply was to take the machine to a dealer and then they could determine if the valve is defective and whether it's covered under warranty.

The valve has been operated twice but based on my previous experience with the dealer i'm not sure it would be covered? Seems the end user IS the warranty on these machines.....my unit is one year old. I was able to find out that they consider this an LCT issue.....maybe Ariens is only 60% Ariens with other warranties attached to each different component?

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Also told by the dealer that the red knob can't be pulled off and that it's a one piece unit.....IOW the valve and knob are one and the same. Guess i won't try and remove the knob as then they'll say i broke it and thus not covered???


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

What kind of valve? I'm picturing what I'd call the "typical" black inline or 90-degree shutoff, with a red knob (really a raised molded-in "blade", not a round knob) that rotates a quarter-turn. 

If it's one of those, as compared with the hassle of transporting the machine to the dealer, you could simply replace it for ~$5. 

An example of what I'm picturing: 
http://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-698181-Shut-Off-Industrial/dp/B0038U3JJI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1425919996&sr=8-4&keywords=fuel+shutoff


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Spoke with Ariens today and they said it sounds like a leaky valve but they can't say for sure. The ONLY guidance they would supply was to take the machine to a dealer and then they could determine if the valve is defective and whether it's covered under warranty.
> 
> The valve has been operated twice but based on my previous experience with the dealer i'm not sure it would be covered? Seems the end user IS the warranty on these machines.....my unit is one year old. I was able to find out that they consider this an LCT issue.....maybe Ariens is only 60% Ariens with other warranties attached to each different component?
> Sorry for the rant!


New machines, bought from any authorizied dealer are warranted for 3 years. I believe what they were saying was, "IF" the valve is defective, it will be replaced under warranty.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> Also told by the dealer that the red knob can't be pulled off and that it's a one piece unit.....IOW the valve and knob are one and the same. Guess i won't try and remove the knob as then they'll say i broke it and thus not covered???


I saw the knob in a bag with the fuel tank, separated from the fuel shut off valve so I know they can be separated. I pulled my fuel shut-off knob off and took some pictures. I used a pliers with the knob in the fuel open position for easier access and just pulled. You can see the knob in place, what is behind the knob and what the knob looks like where the knob pushes in.

Some dealers may not know their products as well as they think. On my machine the knob must be removed to access the tank and fuel shut-off. Probably a good idea to get the dealer to fix the problem though.

Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> What kind of valve? I'm picturing what I'd call the "typical" black inline or 90-degree shutoff, with a red knob (really a raised "blade", not a round knob) that rotates a quarter-turn.
> 
> ........


No its not like that old style valve. Ariens uses an all metal fuel shut-off that is attached to the fuel tank at the left rear position (viewed from operator position) and under the tank. The fuel shut-off shaft protrudes through the decorative metal that surrounds the tank below the seam. The round red knob pushes onto the shaft. 

It is a neat set-up since the knob is more readily accessed than the old style one pictured. Less hoses and connections to fail too. Interesting to learn if the fuel shut-off valve can be replaced without replacing the tank.


----------

